# Gallon Of Gas- Riyadh, Saudi Arabia 45 Cents A Gallon



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

WTF is wrong with this picture.](*,):-\":roll::-k:-({|=[-X


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> WTF is wrong with this picture.](*,):-\":roll::-k:-({|=[-X


What about 1.80€/liter for benzine..

1€=1.33$
1gallon=3.78 L

So, if i calculated right $9.05gal..

Diesel 1.40/l, so $7.04/gal


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

time to play this game to win....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> What about 1.80€/liter for benzine..
> 
> 1€=1.33$
> 1gallon=3.78 L
> ...



Horrid!! When prices get to that level in the US there will be riots in the streets. 

We love our fuel guzzlers.\\/


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Diesel in more expensive than gasoline in the States. I heard on NPR (Public Radio) gasoline consumption in the U.S. is down 12 per cent.

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Both our cars are on diesel, and we use a white (cheaper) tankstation...but it aint funny any more....everything is getting more expensive, but salary is frozen...


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Well at least were gonna get free birth control.....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

kerry engels said:


> Well at least were gonna get free birth control.....


we're trying very hard to not make this a political thread, which will get it locked. 

DFrost


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

whoops comment deleted , HA mod myself hahahahaha


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

David Frost said:


> we're trying very hard to not make this a political thread, which will get it locked.
> 
> DFrost


 
Sorry.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Both our cars are on diesel, and we use a white (cheaper) tankstation...but it aint funny any more....everything is getting more expensive, but salary is frozen...


 
I bought some land in 2002 and started building a retirement home for my family, we went up there and worked on the place most every weekend. The fuel cost in 2002 was $30.00 round trip, now it is about $114.00. Same truck same fuel mileage, kinda changes the game.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

'we're trying very hard to not make this a political thread, which will get it locked.' 
end quote.

Hahahahahahahahaha!
Good luck with that David.

Welcome to laissez-faire economics all.
How do ya like it so far?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> WTF is wrong with this picture.](*,):-\":roll::-k:-({|=[-X


Nothing is wrong with this picture. This is the system that people in the US want and deserve. In Saudi Arabia they decided to have a system wherein 50% of the oil that is pumped goes to the state and the other half goes into private corporate hands. Here in the US the corporations get oil leases for next to nothing, keep all of the oil, sell it in our wonderful free market system and make record profits. 

The entire US should be on a program similar to Alaska's Permanent Fund (Google it). It's our oil.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Climbing Gas prices are just what the doctor ordered. Things will have to be made at home, jobs will have to be close to home. Families will start living closer to one another. It will force people to be more tribal and communal once again. 

I hate when Americans bitch.... We live in a country where poor people are fat. What's wrong with that picture.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Climbing Gas prices are just what the doctor ordered. Things will have to be made at home, jobs will have to be close to home. Families will start living closer to one another. It will force people to be more tribal and communal once again.
> 
> I hate when Americans bitch.... We live in a country where poor people are fat. What's wrong with that picture.


CUTE! And tell me how is everyone going to sell their homes to accomplish these "warm and fuzzy" kumbaya moments. 

The real estate market is horrendous and millions of mortgages are underwater.


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

Stop buying shit you cant afford and you wont have to sell it.. Live within your means and be happy.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

James Downey said:


> Climbing Gas prices are just what the doctor ordered. Things will have to be made at home, jobs will have to be close to home. Families will start living closer to one another. It will force people to be more tribal and communal once again.
> 
> I hate when Americans bitch.... We live in a country where poor people are fat. What's wrong with that picture.


 
Sounds like your describing China, were many live in company owned compounds and build I phones all day.
I don't know if I care to be "FORCED" to live like that, wasn't that the point of founding our Country?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

This thread get political, never happen.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> I don't know if I care to be "FORCED" to live like that, wasn't that the point of founding our Country?


Are you talking about the country that was founded by the guys that owned other guys and forced them to do all manner of things? If that's the country you are referring to when you write "our Country" the answer to your question is no.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Nah,
This thread will never get political just by the shear force of will.....chuckle chuckle.

Here's a good break down of the how's and wherefores of how it all works;
http://www.slate.com/articles/busin...lame_high_gas_prices_on_president_obama_.html

No use complaining, and in fact we've got nothing to complain about. We in the good old USA have long under paid for the PRECIOUS resource of fuel by various backdoor means I won't go into because it crosses the forbidden line of political tit for tat. 
But the fact remains, get used to what is sure to be a higher price for fuel tomorrow.......no matter how many wells are drilled here, there, somewhere else or how many pipe lines we build that'll pollute our water sources.
Prices will be higher tomorrow, next week, next month and next year, and get this; here in the US we still won't be paying at the pump what it takes to get from point A to point B.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> Are you talking about the country that was founded by the guys that owned other guys and forced them to do all manner of things? If that's the country you are referring to when you write "our Country" the answer to your question is no.


 
If you are referring to slavery and indentured servitude that would cover quite a few country's at various stages of there development. I am referring to the USA, google American revolution.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

You mean before 'we' had indentured servitude, slaves or stole and murdered for, ahem our land?

Extactly when was that Kerry?


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> You mean before 'we' had indentured servitude, slaves or stole and murdered for, ahem our land?
> 
> Extactly when was that Kerry?


 
Define "we," I have never had a servant nor a slave. I also never stole or murdered for any of the land I own, but I did have to pay interest on the loan.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> Define "we," I have never had a servant nor a slave. I also never stole or murdered for any of the land I own, but I did have to pay interest on the loan.


Heritage ? Cultural heritage ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Heritage ? Cultural heritage ?


Has the Industrial Revolution hit Scotland yet?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Has the Industrial Revolution hit Scotland yet?


:mrgreen: A wee excerp from wikipedia...

Even before the Industrial Revolution, Scots have been at the forefront of innovation and discovery across a wide range of spheres. Some of the most significant products of Scottish ingenuity include James Watt's steam engine, improving on that of Thomas Newcomen,[1] the bicycle,[2] macadamisation (not to be confused with Tarmac or Tarmacadam[3]), the telephone invented by Alexander Graham Bell,[4] John Logie Baird's invention of television,[5][6] Alexander Fleming's discovery of penicillin,[7] and the discoveries of electromagnetics, radar,[8] and insulin.[9]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_inventions_and_discoveries

Don't get me started...

Enjoy the link :mrgreen:

dunno what's happened to the text.... looks original though !


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> :mrgreen: A wee excerp from wikipedia...
> 
> Even before the Industrial Revolution, Scots have been at the forefront of innovation and discovery across a wide range of spheres. Some of the most significant products of Scottish ingenuity include James Watt's steam engine, improving on that of Thomas Newcomen,[1] the bicycle,[2] macadamisation (not to be confused with Tarmac or Tarmacadam[3]), the telephone invented by Alexander Graham Bell,[4] John Logie Baird's invention of television,[5][6] Alexander Fleming's discovery of penicillin,[7] and the discoveries of electromagnetics, radar,[8] and insulin.[9]
> 
> ...


So that's all the accomplishments since the early Middle Ages?:-({|=:smile:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So that's all the accomplishments since the early Middle Ages?:-({|=:smile:


Enjoy the link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_Enlightenment



The *Scottish Enlightenment* (Scots: _Scottis Enlightenment_) was the period in 18th century Scotland characterised by an outpouring of intellectual and scientific accomplishments. By 1750, Scots were among the most literate citizens of Europe, with an estimated 75% level of literacy.[1] The culture was oriented to books,[2] and intense discussions took place daily at such intellectual gathering places in Edinburgh as The Select Society and, later, The Poker Club.
Sharing the humanist and rationalist outlook of the European Enlightenment of the same time period, the thinkers of the Scottish Enlightenment asserted the fundamental importance of human reason combined with a rejection of any authority which could not be justified by reason. They held to an optimistic belief in the ability of humanity to effect changes for the better in society and nature, guided only by reason. It was this latter feature which gave the Scottish Enlightenment its special flavour, distinguishing it from its continental European counterpart. In Scotland, the Enlightenment was characterised by a thoroughgoing empiricism and practicality where the chief virtues were held to be improvement, virtue and practical benefit for both the individual and society as a whole.
Among the fields that rapidly advanced were philosophy, political economy, engineering, architecture, medicine, geology, archaeology, law, agriculture, chemistry and sociology. Among the Scottish thinkers and scientists of the period were Francis Hutcheson, Alexander Campbell, David Hume, Adam Smith, Dugald Stewart, Thomas Reid, Robert Burns, Adam Ferguson, John Playfair, Joseph Black and James Hutton.
*The Scottish Enlightenment had effects far beyond Scotland itself, not only because of the esteem in which Scottish achievements were held in Europe and elsewhere, but also because its ideas and attitudes were carried across the **Atlantic world** as part of the **Scottish diaspora**, and by American students who studied in Scotland. As a result, a significant proportion of technological and social development in the United States, Canada and New Zealand in the 18th and 19th centuries were accomplished through Scots-Americans and Scots-Canadians.*


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So, Brain Child, how much is a gsallon of gas over there?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> If you are referring to slavery and indentured servitude that would cover quite a few country's at various stages of there development. I am referring to the USA, google American revolution.


Let me spell it out for you. You believe that the people that founded this country founded it because they were being forced into doing things that they didn't want to do. I don't believe that people being forced into things was a significant cause of The Revolution. And the only people that The Revolution may stopped from being forced into doing things were wealthy white males. It still pretty much sucked for everyone else.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So, Brain Child, how much is a gsallon of gas over there?


£1.36 per l = @4.546 l to the gallon = £6.18 per gallon

Dunno current exchange rate so £6.18 per gallon or thereabouts.

Scotland has healthy oil reserves in the north sea...but the English stole it! We are only a small nation of not a lot more than five odd million ya know!

Scottish first minister (president for life :smile, Alex Salmond, is currently putting forward a paper for independence.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Good luck with that Maggie.
That war has been on the back burner for how many centuries now?

So Kerry, you tell us to read up on American history. 
I repeat more clearly, what part of history am I missing?

Do I really have to define 'our'?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys stop looking backward, lets end our fossil fuel habit;

Lets breed more huskies, 


single people that want a sport package can buy the fabled Huskinouis,

School bus, sieger dogs.

How about it.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> Let me spell it out for you. You believe that the people that founded this country founded it because they were being forced into doing things that they didn't want to do. I don't believe that people being forced into things was a significant cause of The Revolution. And the only people that The Revolution may stopped from being forced into doing things were wealthy white males. It still pretty much sucked for everyone else.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Revolution


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

kerry engels said:


> Define "we," I have never had a servant nor a slave. I also never stole or murdered for any of the land I own, but I did have to pay interest on the loan.


No. But you benefit from the people who did.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> Good luck with that Maggie.
> That war has been on the back burner for how many centuries now?
> 
> So Kerry, you tell us to read up on American history.
> ...


 
And what exactly is your point? Perhaps that cowboys shot Indians in America over a century before I was born?


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

That's right. Fossil Fuels won't keep the lights on. It's simple math:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-QA2rkpBSY&list=FLm5G8rIi4aLNcMNkkmKLCXw&index=19&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> And what exactly is your point? Perhaps that cowboys shot Indians in America over a century before I was born?


Maybe Randy wants you to give your gas guzzler to the Indians.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

If you're curious about the full lecture, here it is - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umFnrvcS6AQ&feature=watch_response


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> If you're curious about the full lecture, here it is - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umFnrvcS6AQ&feature=watch_response


I muscled through the portion you posted. I don't think I could handle much more.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanx for the link, see all that smart stuff proves huskies are the future.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe Randy wants you to give your gas guzzler to the Indians.


 
With what they are making off casino's and tobacco in Oklahoma they can afford to buy there own.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> With what they are making off casino's and tobacco in Oklahoma they can afford to buy there own.


You don't have a very good attitude ya know!


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> You don't have a very good attitude ya know!


 
I'm sorry, but I loved Scottie on Star Trek and think he was almost as smart as Spock! 

And for what it's worth I think the Indians got screwed in our Country, but I had nothing to do with it, or with my ancestors the Vikings raiding and pillaging as I was born in the sixties.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> I'm sorry, but I loved Scottie on Star Trek and think he was almost as smart as Spock!
> 
> And for what it's worth I think the Indians got screwed in our Country, but I had nothing to do with it, or with my ancestors the Vikings raiding and pillaging as I was born in the sixties.


 
Defensive too ! 

Here's a wee bit of Scottie Star Trek for ya to lighten up the thread....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khrpy4V0-U4


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott is the one who should feel guilty. He was around back then.\\/


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> £1.36 per l = @4.546 l to the gallon = £6.18 per gallon
> 
> Dunno current exchange rate so £6.18 per gallon or thereabouts.


1£=1.58$
so $ 9.76/gal.
But why is your litre gives 4,54 in a gallon and mine 3.78?


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Enjoy the link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_Enlightenment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Maggie...I didn't know you were scotch


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> 1£=1.58$
> so $ 9.76/gal.
> But why is your litre gives 4,54 in a gallon and mine 3.78?


That'll likely be because I have quoted English (British lol) imperial standard. Your gallon is smaller lol :grin: Maybe we will get a Scottish gallon soon lol :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> Hey Maggie...I didn't know you were scotch


That's because I ain't no Scotch ? You a ******* ?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> That's because I ain't no Scotch ? You a ******* ?


Maggie,

I know you're a Scot, but do you drink Scotch?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maggie,
> 
> I know you're a Scot, but do you drink Scotch?


In a word... no. Smells and tastes disgustin' Had it as a small child though for toothache and the chills!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> That's because I ain't no Scotch ? You a ******* ?


Don't tell me you fell for that again.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> Don't tell me you fell for that again.


Fell for what ?  I was just being polite ;-).


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Maggie - I thought of something else you dudes invented - - SCOTCH TAPE.#-o


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Maggie - I thought of something else you dudes invented - - SCOTCH TAPE.#-o


and Scotch Guard fabric protector!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

What's the matter with you Kerry? 
I came back on to learn all about what history you were talking about. Now you want to talk about giving some stupid suv to the Indians. WTF?!!

I want to learn about this utopia you're refering to......where was it? When was it?


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> What's the matter with you Kerry?
> I came back on to learn all about what history you were talking about. Now you want to talk about giving some stupid suv to the Indians. WTF?!!
> 
> I want to learn about this utopia you're refering to......where was it? When was it?


 
LOL, what is it exactly that you want from me?


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

God, you really are stupid.
Do you come by it naturely, or do you work at it?

Which is it?
Either you're willfully ignorant, or just don't know fact from fiction.

YOU! Yes you kerry, mentioned some mystical land of yesteryear. I want to know about that land. Tell me about it.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Tell you what kerry, 
Let me help you, pick the year or era you (or anyone else) think was so perfect and we can all explore that time together. Then maybe we can figure out how we got to where we are now.

What ya say?


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> God, you really are stupid.
> Do you come by it naturely, or do you work at it?
> 
> Which is it?
> ...


 
Boy, you have a temper, I don't recall mentioning a " mystical" land or era, and if I did, you could simply quote what I said.

If there ever was a "Utopia" it would not have a$$holes like you in it. You said, Quote "You mean before 'we' had indentured servitude, slaves or stole and murdered for, ahem our land?"

I assume by "we" you mean the citizens of the United States, what Country do you live in? And if it is not the US how was the land in your Country acquired? I hope it was not by bloodshed. And if you do live in the states how did you and your predecessors acquire the land you live on?

If you have such a hardon about using fossil fuels then lead by example and quit using them, live in a tent and walk to work, you do have a job don't you? If you are a US citizen and have such a big problem with our history GTFO and move to a Country that better suites your tastes.

Do you have any other questions or have I answered all of them?


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> Tell you what kerry,
> Let me help you, pick the year or era you (or anyone else) think was so perfect and we can all explore that time together. Then maybe we can figure out how we got to where we are now.
> 
> What ya say?


 
What year were you born? I'm sure the one before that the world was a better place......


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

It dunn't matter what country I live in, it dunn't matter what year I was born. AND it dunn't matter what I think about the price of gas.

The question is kerry, why do you think the squeeze of the market system has anything at all to do with the American revolution? Ya wanta try connecting those dots for me big man?
You are after all the one to bring the revolution up, so don't try blaming me after the fact.

Is that the same way you remember history (that is, if you ever read any)? By blaming someone else?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think this one needs a fork stuck in it.
DONE!!


----------

